# Experts please suggest me 40 inch LED TV



## mandar16 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all Experts,

I want to buy a 40 inch LED TV. please suggest me a good LED TV

Below are my requirements:

Picture quality should be excellent

Sound quality should be excellent

My budget is around 65-75k

I will be mostly watching TV channels and Movies on it


Please advice


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 3, 2012)

If you are interested in an LG model, I would like to suggest the 42LM6410.  The MRP (maximum retail price) is Rs. 89,000.  However, people have reported here on this forum that they have gotten it for anywhere from 70k to 75k.  It's an excellent all-round TV with both smart and 3D capabilities.  

If you have any questions about this TV, let me know!  I will be happy to answer them.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2012)

You may audition these 
Samsung 40ES6200
LG LM6400 or LM6200
Philips 42PFL7977/V7

I haven't mentioned sony because its pricier apart from their HX850 and EX650(NO 3D) all other model falls short in terms of picture quality.

Both Philips and samsung present you vibrant and sharp images.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 4, 2012)

Have a look at Samsung 40E5600, thats the best non 3D LED TV according to me.


----------



## mandar16 (Dec 11, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> If you are interested in an LG model, I would like to suggest the 42LM6410.  The MRP (maximum retail price) is Rs. 89,000.  However, people have reported here on this forum that they have gotten it for anywhere from 70k to 75k.  It's an excellent all-round TV with both smart and 3D capabilities.
> 
> If you have any questions about this TV, let me know!  I will be happy to answer them.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Hi LG WRman Sherlock

Thanks for your suggestion 

How about Sony and Samsung TV's? if you compare Sony/Samsung/LG which one is the best?

as i said earlier i want a TV with excellent picture quality meaning it should display all the details (The Blacks, Skin tones, Natural colours) very clearly and  also the sound quality should be awesome


----------



## Minion (Dec 12, 2012)

^^I have already suggested you some models audition those you will get fair idea about PQ.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 12, 2012)

mandar16 said:


> Hi LG WRman Sherlock
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion
> 
> ...



Generally speaking, it is very hard to find a TV with very good built-in speakers.  If you want the best very sound, I would suggest that you purchase a separate sound system for your TV, whether it's a simple sound bar or full blown tower speakers.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 12, 2012)

mandar16 said:


> Hi all Experts,
> 
> I want to buy a 40 inch LED TV. please suggest me a good LED TV
> 
> ...



Are you looking for a non 3D LED Tv or a 3D as well?
IF you are going for a LED, then I think you may have some problem in sound quality as every flat panel Tv's have sound problem.


----------



## mandar16 (Dec 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> If you are interested in an LG model, I would like to suggest the 42LM6410.  The MRP (maximum retail price) is Rs. 89,000.  However, people have reported here on this forum that they have gotten it for anywhere from 70k to 75k.  It's an excellent all-round TV with both smart and 3D capabilities.
> 
> If you have any questions about this TV, let me know!  I will be happy to answer them.
> 
> ...


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 15, 2012)

^

I've seen and compared the above mentioned Sony sets with LG models, and I'm afraid the LG models are not that good. 

2D PQ wise

1. Sony
2. Samsung
3. LG

Among Sony, Samsung, LG.


----------



## Minion (Dec 15, 2012)

mandar16 said:


> LGWRSherlock said:
> 
> 
> > If you are interested in an LG model, I would like to suggest the 42LM6410.  The MRP (maximum retail price) is Rs. 89,000.  However, people have reported here on this forum that they have gotten it for anywhere from 70k to 75k.  It's an excellent all-round TV with both smart and 3D capabilities.
> ...


----------



## prakhardeep (Dec 15, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> I've seen and compared the above mentioned Sony sets with LG models, and I'm afraid the LG models are not that good.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with RU.

Yesterday i demoed Sony, LG and Samsung side by side at reliance digital with Colors HD running on Airtel and Sony was simply awesome. LG and Samsung both looked washed away in front of it.

Sony: 40HX850
LG: 42LM7600
Samsung: Do not remember the model number but was in same range

Also, i noticed the 2D->3D conversion of Sony was better than that of LG.

Similarly, though LG 3D was amazing , Sony too was awesome. Only, thing is one needs to switch ON the Sony glasses before using them . Anyway, i think 3D use will be minimal so it doesn't matter which 3D. For one or two 3D movies a month it really doesn't matter as both are equally good.

Now, i am preparing my PDs with some material and heading again to Reliance and will check again with some movies and documentaries. However, i am almost 70% towards Sony but even losers should be given a fair chance.


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 15, 2012)

^

Do post when you come back from Reliance Digital.  Would love to know what you experience today


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 17, 2012)

mandar16 said:


> Hi LG WRman Sherlock,
> 
> How is the picture quality of 42LM6410 compared to Sony EX650 /NX650 / HX750 ? does it display all the details clearly. meaning the natural colors, skin tones, blacks . As i have heard Sony is the best in PQ compared to all other TV brands. Please correct me if i am wrong. Also 42LM6410   has Motion Clarity Index = 400 what does this mean? please help me understand the terms "Resolution Upscaler" , "Triple XD Engine" ,"Picture Wizard II" and "Backlight" what importance does these functions have in delivering the best PQ for LG.



It would seem that the 42LM6410 gives you the best bang for you buck, as many people in this forum have purchased this TV.  After a bit of calibration, the picture quality is actually quite good.  Remember that the calibration you see in a showroom is NOT the best settings you should use in your LG TV.  As for your questions, MCI 400 is simply a designation for a combination of refresh rate, back light scanning, and image processing.  Essentially, the higher the number, the better.  Resolution upscaler is used to up-convert SD videos into HD.  The Triple XD Engine is the name of the image processing used in LG TVs.  Picture Wizard II is a novice-friendly set-up program that allows you to change the calibration settings of the TV in a simple way.  A backlight is simply the lighting source for an LCD screen.  Everything put together contributes to the over all picture quality of LG TVs.

If you need any further explanations, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 19, 2012)

prakhardeep said:


> I agree 100% with RU.
> 
> Yesterday i demoed Sony, LG and Samsung side by side at reliance digital with Colors HD running on Airtel and Sony was simply awesome. LG and Samsung both looked washed away in front of it.
> 
> ...



Without any doubt Sony HX850 is the winner we all know that.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Dec 19, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> If you are interested in an LG model, I would like to suggest the 42LM6410.  The MRP (maximum retail price) is Rs. 89,000.  However, people have reported here on this forum that they have gotten it for anywhere from 70k to 75k.  It's an excellent all-round TV with both smart and 3D capabilities.
> 
> If you have any questions about this TV, let me know!  I will be happy to answer them.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



FLASH UPDATE: The 42LM6410 is available @73K on Flipkart at present. Pretty sure it can be bought below 70K currently after negotiation.

LG 42LM6410 LED 42 inches Full HD 3D Television: Flipkart.com


----------



## mandar16 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks for your valuable inputs. But sorry to say this that i am still confused.Please help me finalist my first LED TV. As i am going to buy it this weekend. I have very less time left with me, Please Please help me conclude..


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 23, 2012)

Go and visit a showroom near you and audition all the models that have been suggested here and then you only decide which is the best.
If playing all the video formats through USB is not a concern(specially mkv format) to you then have a look at Sony EX650 or NX650, these are the best non 3D TVS, and if you wish to have the best one, then have a look at HX850, it is a 3D and nothing beats it.
Apart from that if you wish to play all video formats(including MKV) then buy Samsung TVs, ES5600 is the best non 3D model.
And if your main concern is having a good 3D TV only then have a look at LG 3D TVs, they use passive technology and that is the highly recommended.


----------

